# Using Flash when Taking Pics



## Leb

I just wanted to know whether the use of the camera flash is harmful or stressful to my slatwater fish...

Any info would be appreciated..


----------



## Gump

It might spook them if they are skittish but it won't do any harm. I wouldn't use flash in the first place. Turn off all the lights in the room and just have the tank lights on and snap away.


----------



## willieturnip

Agree with gump. Flash is definitely not the way to go. 

Crank the ISO up a bit if you need faster shutter speeds.


----------



## aquariangel

I use various settings when photographing the tanks and individual fish therein. I do use the flash but try to put myself at an angle so the glare is reduced. Another great tip I was given (if you have or can afford to purchase) is use an external flash, holding it above (if possible) the tank, probably need someone to help, and take the picture. This not only avoids any glare at all but adds additional light from within the tank. Haven't tried it myself yet, but these are a couple shots taken with the child/portrait settings w/flash, this setting is good for moving objects.


----------



## sumsum

Either Insidetheburg or Ltshinthebetta told me that puting a desk lamp over the tank work well and it does and it seems to cause less freekingout than the flash


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1

I have never been able to get clear pictures when I take them. I should invest in a new camera!


----------

